# What PC games did you play as a kid?



## mgoldb2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I talking around the ages 12-15.  Only list PC games.

alot of you might not be familiar with the games am going to list because I was 12-15 years old, 7-10 years ago.  I am not going to list every game I played in that time period because that would take awile.


1. Dark Sun: shattered Lands
2. Drak Sun: Wake of the Ravager
3. Stronghold (this is not the game that people think of when you say stronghold this game is much older then the strongholds out today)
4. Civiziation 1
5. masters of magic
6. Al-Qadim: curse of the genie
7. Sim City (I forgot which version but one of the early ones)
8. Spelljammer: Pirates of Realmspace
9. Menzoberazan
10. rebel assult (I think that was the name it was a very old starwars flying game)
11. Champion of Krynn
12. dark knight of Krynn
13. Dark queen of krynn

OK I think that enought for now maybe I list some more later.


----------



## LlamaTronics (Aug 11, 2005)

lol, I remember a lot of those games....  I also played Doom, Wolfenstein, Commander Keen, Raptor, and probably a ton more I can't think of right now...


----------



## Archangel (Aug 11, 2005)

i played the whole wing commander series then.  atm i still have 
wing commander - Kilrathy saga
wing commander 3 - heart of the tiger
wing commander 4 - the price of freedom  here at home 
furter, ive played tomb raider (still think that series rules )
air warrior series
halflife
monty python games (complete waste of time, meaning of life)
and a load of thos stupid little pacman like games


----------



## mgoldb2 (Aug 11, 2005)

LlamaTronics said:
			
		

> lol, I remember a lot of those games....  I also played Doom, Wolfenstein, Commander Keen, Raptor, and probably a ton more I can't think of right now...



I loved Raptor I got really good at it also.  I got to the point that I could go through the whole game with out loosing a life.


----------



## LlamaTronics (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea, Raptor was sweet!


----------



## Tha Killa (Aug 12, 2005)

The earliest PC game I played (and that I can also remember) is Outlaws and I had a demo of Theme Hospital and Sim City (which I could never figure out how to play) on my brother's Win95 computer.


----------



## computerhakk (Aug 12, 2005)

i didn't have a computer until my teenage years.. haha but i remember playing umm.. i dont know whats that game called.. but its on macintosh(old old one) and i used to play it at school.. you play as a guy running around finding keys i think? for doors.. load runner.. or something like that.. anyone remember? lol


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 12, 2005)

X-Wing, TIE Fighter, Under a Killing Moon, Myst


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 12, 2005)

do you remember those little games you would buy on 3.5" floppies at dollar stores, I LOVED those when i was young, I used to  go get one with my allounce every week... memmmorrrieeesss liikkee thhee coorrnnerss off myy miiinnddd... hahaha


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 12, 2005)

I never had a computer when I was younger, but I used to play on my brother-in-law's whenever I had the chance...

Number Munchers (used to go in to school with my dad during the summer and play this in the computer lab on the school computers, got really good at that)
Master of Orion 2
One of the early Might and Magic games, don't really remember which...
Starcraft
Warcraft
Some Star Trek game that I can't remember the name to...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2005)

well, technically i am still a "kid", but when i was younger i used to play motocross madness trial, monster truck madness, really noting else seeing that nothing else would run on the computer.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 12, 2005)

Keen, Check out the sig!


----------



## spidermonkey2oo5 (Aug 12, 2005)

i got into Comand & Conquer series ,battle arena toshindin,wipeout,final fantasy


----------



## Professor (Aug 12, 2005)

It was all about the Worms and Red Alert.


----------



## samstokes (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was really young, I played games such as Castle Adventure, Bouncing Babies, Test Drive (the old EGA version), Flightmare, Tetris.

When I was a little bit older . . . Captain Comic, Commander Keen

And in high school, King's Quest VI, Robin Hood : Conquest of the Longbow, Wing Commander

To name a few.


----------



## cuffless (Feb 10, 2007)

red alert, sims, motocross madness, aoe 1 and hitman


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 10, 2007)

I only really started playing PC games when I was about 11, the first where the original Doom and Worms.


----------



## alexandergre (Feb 10, 2007)

Wolfenstein was a great game. i remember it very well. 
aslo Sim City 
i have the cd right now.


----------



## salman (Feb 10, 2007)

The first ever PC game i played was Populous iv: The beggining, when i was about nine years old (i'm 15 now) even now i think it probably was and still is one of the best strategy games i've ever played.


----------



## Wiens (Feb 10, 2007)

Cowboys and indians, matchbox, hot wheels, Tonka trucks and toys, motocross, bmx..... oh wait they weren't politically correct!

Didn't have a computer until 15 years ago when I was in the late 20's.  First computer game was Wolfenstein, Duke Nukem and the variations of that theme.  Also any shareware game I could find on the local dial-up BBS.  Also enjoyed Sim City and the early versions of Abacus/MS Flight Simulator and other flight/fighter games.  I did program an "arcade" game in high school on their Commodore 64 computer in 1980.  Still have the Memorex tape it was recorded on.  Don't miss those days!

My how times have changed!!  Today my 11 year old son is playing Second Life and FSX.

Kevin


----------



## skidude (Feb 10, 2007)

Age Of Empires, Roller Coaster Tycoon, Doom


----------



## Wiens (Feb 10, 2007)

Tetris, Major Stryker, Blockout, BioMenace, Jetfighter, Spear.


----------



## TFT (Feb 10, 2007)

Jetset Willy
Platform games were all the rage on an Amstrad 128


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Feb 10, 2007)

all the aoe games(except 3 of course), warcraft, starcraft, roller coaster tycoon, counter-strike 1.5 & 1.6


----------



## J_D (Feb 10, 2007)

Well the first game I played on our own Family PC 7-8 years ago would have been rollercoaster tycoon and expansions. But my two top games from my first era of computer gaming was: Red Alert 2, Age of empires II: Gold edition and Shogun: Total war (currently very much in to its latest big brother Medieval 2: Total war). But years before this my family did have an Amstrad (which is still in the loft somewhere) from what I remember I had Top Gun, Gauntlet. And some others I have forgotten.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2007)

does cartridge and tape games on the coco2 count? . I cannot remember many, lets see.

Dinowars (cartridge)
baseball (cartridge)... cannot remember name.
Pong (tape)... or it was a pong style game.

I just cannot remember!

Commodore64 at school games

- Pac-Man
- ghostbusters
- some caveman dude on a stone wheel, cannot remember name!
- airwolf (I think)
- dig dug

There was more but I cannot remember at this moment .


----------



## jedijeff123 (Feb 10, 2007)

when i was even younger i played RA2,C&C Renegade, the Sims and Sim City 2000. back when i was 6-10.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Feb 10, 2007)

Chip's Challenge
Snake
'Munchers'-somthing
Splat! (It was like a wac-a-mole with bugs....)
Solitaire
The first Oregon Trail on those 8-bit computers.....
Math Munchers
Oregon Trail on the old Macs
Kid Pix 2 <== Intro to Photoshop.....
The first version of Math Blaster
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Starcraft


----------



## bldgengineer (Feb 10, 2007)

Tie fighter, myst, sim city, oregon trail, and the first WoW


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Feb 10, 2007)

bldgengineer said:


> Tie fighter, myst, sim city, oregon trail, and the first WoW



Technically, that would only be Warcraft, not World of Warcraft.....


----------



## ADE (Feb 10, 2007)

Mega Race. Best racing game of its time. I was 4 when i played it. Drive, shoot, and all in the beautiful array of 4 bit colors.  it was the first one, didn't know how to read but i researched it a few eeks ago and just now found out your some guy taking down gangsters in a car with guns........who'd a though! LOL!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 10, 2007)

ADE said:


> Mega Race. Best racing game of its time. I was 4 when i played it. Drive, shoot, and all in the beautiful array of 4 bit colors.  it was the first one, didn't know how to read but i researched it a few eeks ago and just now found out your some guy taking down gangsters in a car with guns........who'd a though! LOL!



I didnt know mega Race is already 93 years old..     according to wikipedia its from 1994. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megarace


----------



## ADE (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, don't trust everything you see on the Internet.


----------



## Burgerbob (Feb 10, 2007)

ADE said:


> Well, don't trust everything you see on the Internet.



Like the age you say you are?


I played Red Alert, Red Alert 2, Tiberian Sun, pretty much all the original C&C games, Total Annihilation (still play this), Half Life (still an awesome game), and a little Myst. All on my cousin's old PII over several summer vacations.


----------



## Shane (Feb 10, 2007)

Age of empires and sim city.

Well thats the only darn games that would work on that system


----------



## ADE (Feb 10, 2007)

Burgerbob said:


> Like the age you say you are?



Oh come now, everyone knows I'm this old.


----------



## evanscnce (Feb 10, 2007)

I played Doom, and Wolfenstein 3D. Also, later, Red Alert, Red Alert 2.


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 11, 2007)

ADE said:


> Well, don't trust everything you see on the Internet.





Burgerbob said:


> Like the age you say you are?





ADE said:


> Oh come now, everyone knows I'm this old.


Lets not go down this road again, I for one couldn't care less how old ADE is, more over what it says in his profile.

As for me, Chips Challenge was a fantastic game along with Commander Keen and also Krypton Egg (The "breakout" of windows 3.1 lol)

Oh oh and also Pipe Dream, man those were good games, don't get classics like those anymore

dragon


----------



## plowexvii (Feb 13, 2007)

Day of the Tenticle! I was maybe 9 when my dad bought me it and I thought it was the funniest game ever! Also Mega Race, Lord of the Realms, and Arthur!


----------



## ADE (Feb 13, 2007)

Lord of the realms...that sounds familier....what was it about? Was it about this one kid..er something like that and at one level he.....uhh....gets buff like he just took some super steroid?......why do i have a feeling it had something to do with Earthworm Jim? lol. And Mega Race. I wish I still owned it. I beat it once, then whenever i got to a certain level it would freeze up....


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Doom 1 for PC at about 640x480 res LOL. 

The game i loved most though was Final Fantasy 7 for Playstion.


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine:
-C&C Series
-Myst
-Fury
-Red Line Racer

Just a few

Bob


----------



## weeman1907 (Feb 13, 2007)

haha i played Pathways into Darkness when i was 5 and got nightmares!!!! Anyone remember that game?


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was younger, (elementary, like 7 or 8 or something) I played Challenge of the ancient empires, it was installed on the computer we had in the classroom.


----------



## Diamondsleeper (Feb 13, 2007)

Doom One.  was the first shooter I ever played.  Then came all the rest. Forsaken, Blood, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Descent, Some of the early Star Wars stuff, Unreal and Unreal Tournament. Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## Raise109 (Feb 13, 2007)

Manic Miner (Jet set willy), comedore64
Lotus Turbo, Amiga
Curse of monkey island, Amiga
Putty, Amiga
Swiv, Amiga
Decent, PC
Doom, pc
Duke Nukem, PC
Gran Tourismo, ps1


----------



## Raise109 (Feb 13, 2007)

Final Fantasy 7 for Playstion. <how could i forget, it was so sad when Aeris died


----------



## mega10169 (Feb 15, 2007)

Duke Nukem 3D - PC
Doom - PC
Garfield - PC
Grand Theft Auto - PC
Sonic The Hedgehog - Genesis / Game Gear
Gran Turismo - PS
Twisted Metal - PS
Driver - PS

Just a few of the classics I played.


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Diamondsleeper said:


> Doom One.  was the first shooter I ever played.  Then came all the rest. Forsaken, Blood, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Descent, Some of the early Star Wars stuff, Unreal and Unreal Tournament. *Duke Nukem 3D*.




How could i forget the duke! My step-dad had that game on his PC way back, awsome game.  Funny too.  I remember it was alot cooler then than it is now : (.  Now its kinda boring, but i still have it on my PC.  Fun to play every now and then.


----------



## DCIScouts (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to play Heroes of Might & Magic (the original) when my brother-in-law would visit.  Only time I could play computer games since we didn't have a computer in the house until I was a junior in High School...  After that, probably Starcraft (still play... ), Diablo, that's all I can remember right now...


----------



## plowexvii (Feb 15, 2007)

> Lord of the realms...that sounds familier....what was it about? Was it about this one kid..er something like that and at one level he.....uhh....gets buff like he just took some super steroid?......why do i have a feeling it had something to do with Earthworm Jim? lol. And Mega Race. I wish I still owned it. I beat it once, then whenever i got to a certain level it would freeze up....



lol no lord of the realms was kinda like a rts game. wow, so that was so long ago though! And ya, mega race was crazy! I remember the insane story line, crazy car guns, and the graphics! Blew me away. I know i still have it lying around somewhere...

Hey, I bet you played interstate 76 a little while after too, eh?


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 15, 2007)

monkey island, and return to zork were the shizznit

and the pc version of mortal kombat blew my mind

my neighbor had it, and i was soooo jealous

i had the lowly game gear version

also once windows 3.0 came out, i got a tight game called adventure at the Smithsonian or something to that effect, made by sierra, which was also AMAZING

it was a collection of mini games and puzzles


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 15, 2007)

Well when I was a kid we didn't even have a computer.  We got our first one when I was like 14.  I remember the first games I played when i was a teenager.  These games are awesome older games and if you can get a hold of them, and run them check them out.

- Doom - the original
- Duke Nuke'em - man I loved shrinking people and then giving them the boot
- Original Warcraft
- Fallout series - the whole series was awesome highly recommended
- Day of the tentacle - just weird and funny
- Full Throttle
- Mechwarrior
- Command and Conquer
- Monkey Island (the original where you fight enemies with insults, it was funny)
- Kings Quest - that series was cool for a bit but always ended up impossibly hard


----------



## mega10169 (Feb 16, 2007)

I totally forgot about the much older games I played a lot.
Sopwith Camel - For PC from 198x 
Mario Brothers -NES
Duckhunt -NES
Rescue Rangers -NES
Bigfoot - NES


----------



## leSHok (Feb 16, 2007)

Sam n Max
Duke Nuken 64
Doom
Some racing game kinda like mario cart i think it was wacky racers
RED ALERT!


----------



## Pck21 (Feb 17, 2007)

Easy stuff...Starcraft and Ultima online. I was addicted to those games like no other.


----------



## kof2000 (Feb 17, 2007)

when i got my first computer there was this game that came with it called journy man turbo or something like that and then theres doom 2 and duke nukem.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Feb 17, 2007)

i am still a kid and i like to play halo and battlefield 2 everyday lol... and fear


----------



## bratton (Feb 17, 2007)

doom 2
commander keen series
chips challenge
duke nukem

i wish i knew how many hours those games took from me lol


----------



## burnitdown (Feb 18, 2007)

Oregon Trail is still godly. I would love to find a copy of it lol.


----------



## ChrisFace (Feb 18, 2007)

command and conquer were my favs back then.


----------



## vagg (Feb 22, 2007)

I had a thing called the ARCADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottabamd (Feb 22, 2007)

Civilization I, Sim City 2000, X-Wing, Flight Simulator, Deer Hunter


----------



## Saurian (Feb 22, 2007)

Played my first computer game back in elem school, Oregon Trail baby!

Otherwise, I played NES and Genesis back when I was a kid, had a PS as a preteen, got my first computer at 13, P2 I believe. Year and a half later I got an HP Celery...and its carried on from there. 

Funny thing, I JUST threw away the monitor I had from when I was 13, about 8 months ago. It had something screw up, so I ripped off the outside and I had a pencil wedged in and taped to something else to hold pressure on some thing against its board to keep the screen from turning shades of blue. Haha lucky I didn't get shocked or something. Thought that was funny trivia.


----------



## gottabamd (Feb 22, 2007)

OOOOOOOO, I remember Oregon Trail! That game was the bomb!


----------



## Vista (Feb 22, 2007)

pitfall; Impossible mission; 
later on... defender of the crown, shadow of the beast and a few others ...


----------



## chuckyb2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

man thats easy warcraft. or any stategy game that came out arouund that time.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 22, 2007)

Doom

Maniac Mansion

CaveMan Games

Duke Nukem

Treasure Island

Risk


----------



## cuffless (Feb 22, 2007)

tomb raider
sim city
the sims
fs 98
hover
jezzball
james pond
pipe mania


----------



## Nutter (Feb 23, 2007)

sup2jzgte do you mean risk the board game?


----------



## lovely? (Feb 23, 2007)

lol i liked starcraft. oldschool


----------



## lovely? (Feb 23, 2007)

ChrisFace said:


> command and conquer were my favs back then.



ha ha ha yay! i had command and conquer, red alert, retaliation in the playstation one. the only bad thing about it was that after awhile the game inexplorably slowed to a demoralizing crawl


----------



## matt12685848 (Feb 24, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];125945 said:
			
		

> monster truck madness


I always played that game.  But before that my favorite was the original Doom.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 24, 2007)

Nutter said:


> sup2jzgte do you mean risk the board game?



Yupp my friend used to have  DOS Risk game.  I still play the board game to this day.  It is my all time favorite game, I even have the new PC version.  Yeah I know alot people can't sit through a single game, but I love it and I'm OLD 

Also I forgot to add 

Battle Chess


----------



## wizle (Feb 24, 2007)

check my age    I played Atari,pong,breakout,space invaders some of these are older than most of you guys   lol


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 24, 2007)

wizle said:


> check my age    I played Atari,pong,breakout,space invaders some of these are older than most of you guys   lol



I used to play atari like there was no tomorrow, then the NES came out and that was it


----------



## microchipper (Feb 27, 2007)

*amstrad*

i still have an AMSTRAD CPC464 in the wardrode and i think that my favourite game fantasyworld dizzy is still in the cassete deck, i wonder if it will still run""  

green screen monitor was ok until i played steve davis snooker !!!! 

now, where DID i put my kempston joystick.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 27, 2007)

wizle said:


> check my age I played Atari,pong,breakout,space invaders some of these are older than most of you guys lol


 
Same here, I can remember sitting in front of the TV watching a ball bounce back and fourth and thought it was amazing


----------



## microchipper (Feb 27, 2007)

there wasn't a ball in pong !! i seem to remember it being SQUARE lol and you could trap it in a corner and go make a coffee then come back and contiue.


----------



## Nutter (Feb 27, 2007)

i use to play my super nintendo, i had mario kart which i thought was the best, then i bought south park. they are both funny games. didn't really play any pc games cos i was new to the pc besides playing spave invades


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 27, 2007)

have any of you played the fall out series?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_(computer_game_series)#Fallout:_Warfare

some of the best games I have played I suggest you check them out, I bet you can buy them for 1 dollar each in the bargin bin now.

I actually just found some Fall Out 2 mods, and am downloading them now

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/fallout2/downloads.html?mode=mods


----------



## Rambo (Feb 28, 2007)

Earthworm Jim was a classic Win 95 game I always played!


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 28, 2007)

> have any of you played the fall out series?


Yes. I want Fallout 3. Like...Now. 

I played Fallout 1 & 2 as well as tactics, but I didn't really like tactics. It wasn't a bad game but compared to the the RPGs, I think it was terrible. The baldur's gate series was pretty good too.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 28, 2007)

Cromewell said:


> Yes. I want Fallout 3. Like...Now.
> 
> I played Fallout 1 & 2 as well as tactics, but I didn't really like tactics. It wasn't a bad game but compared to the the RPGs, I think it was terrible. The baldur's gate series was pretty good too.



Yeah there is just something about being able to do critical hits to anyone in the groin with a iron rod!!!  Then reading the description of the damage in the text console about how when you smashed your enemies groin it made a sound like someone crushing a wet paper bag, they fall over in pain and die....LOL 

Yeah they say that they are going to make an announcement on FO3 sometime this year.  The company that Published elder scrolls now has rights to it, and there is even talk about a Fallout MMO...but I tend to hate MMOs these days.

I have all the fallout games for PC, 1, 2 and tactics and beat them all many times and love all of them.  After a while Tactics grows on you, especially when you get further in the game and your characters start to become bad asses.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 28, 2007)

> Yeah they say that they are going to make an announcement on FO3 sometime this year. The company that Published elder scrolls now has rights to it, and there is even talk about a Fallout MMO...but I tend to hate MMOs these days.


Yeah, I knew about Bethusda buying the rights to the series. Hopefully it'll be a lot like the first 2 games, it's not that often I like a sequal about as much as I liked the original.

I don't think Interplay can raise enough money to finance the production of an MMO though. Unless Bethusda was going to do that as well...but I thought that the terms of the sale included the option of interplay releasing another FO game.


----------



## ADE (Feb 28, 2007)

Rambo said:


> Earthworm Jim was a classic Win 95 game I always played!



OHHH!!!! I loved those games!!!! OH and Gex, that geco guy..er, um....thing....


----------



## Kabu (Feb 28, 2007)

I played Leisure Suit Larry (Before it was x-rated) when you still had to boot your PC from a disk.


----------



## ADE (Feb 28, 2007)

Kabu said:


> when you still had to boot your PC from a disk.



Ah, good times. GOOooooood times.....


----------



## Nutter (Mar 1, 2007)

isnt there a new version of Leisure Suit Larry?


----------

